# Topics > Space >  Kilopower, producing new nuclear reactors for space travel, NASA, USA

## Airicist

NASA

nasa.gov/directorates/spacetech/kilopower

Kilopower on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Kilopower: a gateway to abundant power for exploration

Published on Nov 14, 2017




> NASA is pursuing development and research of the Kilopower project in order to meet the agency’s anticipated future planetary surface power needs. The objective of NASA Space Technology Mission Directorate’s Kilopower project is to demonstrate space fission power systems technology to enable crewed surface missions on planetary bodies.

----------


## Airicist

The problem of power in Space. NASA's New Kilopower Reactor

Published on Jun 8, 2018




> Space is the worst. It’s got hostile radiation, a total lack of atmosphere, near absolute zero temperatures, problematic gravity wells, and worse. 
> 
> In order to keep your spacecraft alive in that environment, you need electricity to keep it warm. Not to mention all the power to run scientific instruments and the transmitters to send that data home.
> 
> Getting enough power in space is a big problem.

----------

